# ملخص موضوع : كل شيء عن المحركات الخطوية Stepper Motors



## bobo8080 (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم .
أقدم لكم تنظيم الموضوع الأخ ( كل شيء عن المحركات الخطوية Stepper Motors ) و الذي أشكره كثيرا على مساهماته الفعالة . 
في انتظار باقي الأجزاء إنشاء الله .

:2:

http://www.4shared.com/file/128688020/a3ff1ff8/Stepper_Motors.html


----------



## bobo8080 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*ملخص موضوع : تعلم صناعة مكائن الـcnc / الجزء الثاني / التحكم بالمحركات الخطوي*

ملخص موضوع : تعلم صناعة مكائن الـcnc / الجزء الثاني / التحكم بالمحركات الخطوي


http://www.4shared.com/file/128707723/9cf6d0f5/CNC_2.html


----------



## bobo8080 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*ملخص موضوع : تعلم صناعة الـ Cnc / الجزء الثالث / مرحلة تكوين تعاقب النبضات*

http://www.4shared.com/file/128712818/21ebc401/CNC_3.html


----------



## bobo8080 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*ملخص موضوع : تعلم صناعة مكائن الـ Cnc / الجزء 4 / مصدر القدرة و تحديد التيار للمحركا*

ملخص موضوع : تعلم صناعة مكائن الـ Cnc / الجزء 4 / مصدر القدرة و تحديد التيار للمحركات

http://www.4shared.com/file/128715571/9b6270c9/CNC_4.html


----------



## طهيري (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذ الجهد المبسط والسهل


----------



## البطل سوبرمان (30 أغسطس 2009)

والله يا اخي شي بيجنن مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد


----------



## bobo8080 (31 أغسطس 2009)

لا شكرا على واجب يا إخوة.


----------



## osame (5 سبتمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## asdsalah (10 سبتمبر 2009)

good job man
thanks


----------



## mnci (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت الخير كتب اضافية
Stepper Motor Control with Microcontroller

Stepper Motor Basics

Dual Stepper Motor Controller and PC printer port


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام 

هل من معلومات عن stepper motor driver باستخدام microcontroller PIC 12C508 كذلك الكود الخاص به 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل مقدما

جمال


----------



## الحسام 1 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً يا أخي


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم والمعرفة وفى انتظار مواضيعك المهمة
للفنين والمهندسين والـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شـــــــــــــــــــكر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله الجنة وجعل ما قمت به في ميزان حسناتك

وبارك لك وعلمك وزادك علما ونفع بك


----------



## ahmedzizo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك بالمساعدة


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

